# number of frogs per fruit fly culture



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

How many frogs will a 32oz fruit fly culture feed.

thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats some what of a trick question. I have around 50 frogs (most pums and thumbs) in my collection it takes about 1/2 cup of dusted flies every day. if your frogs are under a year old, 2 feeding per day may be required, froglets should get as much food as they will eat for the first year.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

andy321 said:


> How many frogs will a 32oz fruit fly culture feed.
> 
> thanks in advance for the advice!


there are many factors involved here, such as the number of breeding flies that go into a starter culture, how much brews yeast, temp and so on, so i would just feed your frogs well no matter how many containers it takes to get the number of flies you need.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I make two new cultures every two weeks to feed 4 frogs, though I always have more than enough. I would say 1 culture a week will easily feed 6 frogs, but everyone's situation is different. Different humidity, temps, # of flies you start with, media, things for flies to crawl on, etc. all make a difference in production. It also depends on the type of frog. Some eat more than others.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

you need more than one ff culture. its best to have a few on hand per frog plus new ones started from that. you can't go wrong if you have too many going...better than too little and be in a rut. I always have too many going, but i like it cuz i never run out of food. kristy


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I think cultures per frog is a better way to look at it.

I have two adult azureus and keep 4 cultures at a time. Maybe a little over kill but I will never run out if one of them should crash. I make a new culture every 10 days (on the 1st, 10th, and 20th....keeps it easy to remember when to make them).

Once you get your cultures going you will find out how much is enough for your climate....and you will be able to make changes seasonally to produce more or less flies as needed.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

I make a couple cultures a week (I'm not very good about keeping a regular schedule about that) and have 13 frogs. I generally am feeding out of 4 or 5 cultures at a time, and I usually have a couple new ones that I'm not feeding out of yet. I've never run out of flies, but I do occasionally have issues with overcrowding in the cultures, which can cause the whole thing to crash, so make sure if you're making extra cultures you toss the excess flies.


----------

